# Apple Music Shuffle



## nambomb (Apr 11, 2018)

Does anyone else notice when playing a playlist through Apple Music on shuffle, that the entire playlist isn't shuffled through once? For example, a song that was just played, might get played again 5 songs later. When I use shuffle only on my phone, Apple Music will basically create a playlist of my current playlist where all the songs are in random order and the same song won't play twice until the entire shuffled playlist is played.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

You have me a little confused as Apple Music is only available over BT Audio so it is being played from your phone in all cases...? As an aside, I know they have a crazy algorithm and it's definitely conceivable for a song to be repeated before the whole list is played.


----------



## nambomb (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes I'm using Apple Music through the BT audio. 

When you put an Apple Music playlist on shuffle, you can swipe up to see the entire shuffled playlist (which songs are net based on how Apple Music shuffled it). So no song will play twice until the entire playlist has been played through.

But while I play it through Tesla's BT audio, the same song might play 3 times within 20 songs or something like that. it's not a huge deal but can get kinda annoying because some songs won't get the chance to play at all.


----------

